# Visa Run / Flying - 10 Day Grace Period??



## martinaorourke (Feb 19, 2011)

I have to do the visa run, have done the drive there so thats grand, just the 10 day grace period - I had this the last time when I drove and everything was ok - I wanted to fly though this time and not sure if the 10 day grace period applies to flying also???


----------

